# My new Paratilapia Bleekeri



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

I got Alex (AWW) to pick me up 2 little paratilapia bleekeri. Iv always liked thesse guys and at 2 inches i can grow them out and see them colour in. They will be held in a 20 gallon for now till they get bigger. I just got black sand from Ben tonight and Bam here the new look. This will be an on going thread and i will update as changes come about!

(sorry for bad pics)










































































Thanks 
peter


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

you have to keep these guys alive man, i want to see them when they are bigger! they will be stunners


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

u make that sound like a kill alot of fish lol corse they will stay alive!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

ahaha! not how it was meant. I did a little research on these guys. the polleni, the species you wanted, are actually way more common than these guys. Also, i think bleekeri get bigger from what i read, about 30 cm. Polleni and bleekeri were only sperated a short time ago as two species, one, because of dot size, and two, because of temperment. They say they hate there own kind, and its difficult to have with with other kinds, but the bleekeri do well with tang cichlids. 

Raise your hardness, cichlids from madagascar like higher kh. I think it said around 15 or so. Find some crushed coral and put it in an HOB. 

They wont be able to go together when they get bigger, unless you get a massive tank.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yes even right now as i look at them they are chasing each other around and and looking for food. i will go get some crushed coral today. this just means ull have to build ur 40 gallon for thesse guys alex!!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

you mean my 400? 

Ahaha maybe in the summer 

I am sure they would get along with the argenteas

Make sure they are well fed. Get them on krill, if they wont eat it dip it in liquid garlic. Krill is so much cheaper


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

why not high proteen pellets? soo much cheeper? its what the thai silk eats and hopfully thesse guys. some blood worms now and then and pellets.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

high protein will work too. You want to keep the diet varied What ever is cheaper. If you go to save on i think you can get like 100 pcs. of shrimp for 7.99. I dont remember how many grams.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah ill look into that when i get back. for now pellets. when i get back ill start to try and pump them full of good stuff and get them looking nice and beefy!! were they dark in the store beofr u buoght them or do they need to color in still?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

they were darker in areas, but they need some size before they get color


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah no i totally get it but when i left this morn they were yellowy and now they are a charcole gray if u will so i was a lil confused. but i quess they just feel more at home now. ones always out swiming around and the other is hiding. silly fish!


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

hope you have a big tank for when they get bigger. I always kept mine with south american chiclids they don't really like the higher ph.
keep them in a busy tank and they will feel more comfortable
here is what you have to look forward too.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

looking good pete!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

hey i will grow them as much in my 75 but then i know a few people who will want them once i cant house them any more. they are only 2 inches right now so lots of time befor they get to big.

thanks ben hope the filter works for you and i am lovin the black sand.


----------

